# Just pics of some of my tarantulas



## Atrax1207 (May 17, 2011)

Hi guys, I just thought I'd post pic or two of some of my 65 tarantulas that I own. 

Brachypelma auratum






Brachypelma albopilosum





Brachypelma albiceps spiderling





Eupalaestrus campestratus










Brachypelma boehmei





Acanthoscurria brocklehursti





Pterinochilus murinus RCF






That will be it for now. 
Your comments are appreciated!


----------



## Jazzz (May 17, 2011)

that is so cool!! i love tarantulas =] i only have a bird eating spider...

how do you hold them without getting bit? we cant take mine out =/


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 17, 2011)

jazzv said:


> that is so cool!! i love tarantulas =] i only have a bird eating spider...
> 
> how do you hold them without getting bit? we cant take mine out =/


 
You just have to pick the right time, pay attention the their body language, and always test your tarantula's temperament with a soft paint brush (gently stroke her hind leg) and if T' turns around and attacks your brush, leave her alone and pick another day for handling.
One good advice is also not to breath directly on them, they are very sensitive to vibrations and change in pressure (I have a great video that I took with my microscope, I'll post it here so you can check it out if you want), also be gentle and slow moving. Hope this helps a bit.
Do not "over handle" your T', she will not appreciate it if you do.  

Here is the vid of tarantula's sensitivity 60x magnification of Pterinochilus murinus tarsus (read the video description on YouTube for explanation)
[video=youtube;pYyTYj9PqUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYyTYj9PqUY[/video]


Few more pics:

Adult female Holothele incei (dwarf tarantula)










Poecilotheria formosa juvenile female




Handling of this species is not advisable!

Heteroscodra maculata





Pterinochilus murinus aka. OBT - freshly molted juvenile female





Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens aka. GBB





C. cyaneopubescens spiderling





Eupalaestrus campestratus juvenile female (the best beginner T' IMHO)





Pterinochilus murinus



















Handling of this species is not advisable!

Poecilotheria fasciata male




Handling of this species is not advisable!

Brachypelma albopilosum





I think this will be enough for now! =D


P.S.: I just fed my Ball Python for the second time since I got him, and he ate a fuzzy, YAY!   I'm so happy that he's eating for me, such a great feeling!


----------



## Jazzz (May 17, 2011)

wow that is so amazing! not sure if id trust myself reading the body language of mine =S she can just be a look dont touch pet =]

thats awesome for your ball python as well! i love watching mine feed =]


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks jazzv! What kind of bird eater do you have? 
Some tarantulas have the kind of personality that you won't be able to handle them ever. I have one or two that fall into that group. 
Yes, I'm so excited that Kundalini (my BP) ate for me, fuzzy was gone in mere minutes! :O =) So cool!


----------



## Jazzz (May 17, 2011)

im not quite sure actually... she was just sold to us as a bird eating spider =/ i may have to research this. 

yeah she got mites from some contaminated soil we bought and treating her wasnt pleasant so i dont think she'd be a good handler...

haha yeah its amazing how fast they can eat! my mum accidentally gave my hatchie a hopper mouse while i was away and she smashed it! the mouse was practically as big as her!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 17, 2011)

Jazzv, its best not to hold australian tarantulas. They are much more aggressive than the exotic ones. 
The tarantula wouldnt have been a true bird eating spider, they are from overseas. It is most likely it was a Phlogius sp.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 17, 2011)

absolutely stunning !!
im VERY jealous!
do you have any other inverts?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 17, 2011)

Yeah your lucky to be overseas. Do you have any exotic mantids, they're AWESOME!


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 17, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> absolutely stunning !!
> im VERY jealous!
> do you have any other inverts?



Thanks, tarantulas are my only inverts. 




snakeluvver said:


> Yeah your lucky to be overseas. Do you have any exotic mantids, they're AWESOME!



I always forget that you're not allowed any exotic animals in Australia. 
No, unfortunately I don't own any mantids. 




snakeluvver said:


> Jazzv, its best not to hold australian tarantulas. They are much more aggressive than the exotic ones.
> The tarantula wouldnt have been a true bird eating spider, they are from overseas. It is most likely it was a Phlogius sp.



Yes, Aussie tarantulas are not amongst the most friendly ones, Phlogius sp. is quite common down there I've heard.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 17, 2011)

Yeah they're the most common in the hobby. 

Do you have a Goliath Bird Eater? They're sooooo cool.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 17, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Yeah they're the most common in the hobby.
> 
> Do you have a Goliath Bird Eater? They're sooooo cool.


 
Not yet, but I'm planing to get one soon. But I have Lasiodora parahybana, they get to similar size as T. blondi (Goliath Bird Eater), just a bit smaller. LP's have been known to reach sizes up to 28cmLS. But mine is not adult yet, still has some growing to do. 

One of my three baby Poecilotheria ornata's 





These babies get quite big for arboreal T's too, up to 22cmLS


----------



## Jazzz (May 17, 2011)

haha yeah good thing i didnt try =S She is verrrry aggressive


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 17, 2011)

jazzv said:


> haha yeah good thing i didnt try =S She is verrrry aggressive


 

Hehe, most of my T's are only defensive when they are in their enclosure, but when I get them out they are real sweethearts.


----------



## marteed (May 17, 2011)

They scare the absolute crap out of me, but they are very gorgeous spiders. Love the ones that have the gold on them!


----------



## eitak (May 17, 2011)

*shudder* I don't know ow you do it, I get the creeps just looking at their pictures!!!!


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 17, 2011)

marteed said:


> They scare the absolute crap out of me, but they are very gorgeous spiders. Love the ones that have the gold on them!


 
Hehe, when you see them in person and touch them you can see that they're just big fuzzy teddy bears. 




eitak said:


> *shudder* I don't know ow you do it, I get the creeps just looking at their pictures!!!!



I love them, that's how I do it!  Hehe


----------



## CML88 (May 18, 2011)

I wish we can keep Tarantula's in Perth  id really like a red knee Mexican


----------



## snakeluvver (May 18, 2011)

CML88 said:


> I wish we can keep Tarantula's in Perth  id really like a red knee Mexican


 
The red knees are illegal across all Australia. 

I used to be scared of spiders (like a few months ago) but now I want one. I shudder when I see a huntsman and wolf spider in my room or something but when theyre in a tub or whatever I find them fascinating.


----------



## CML88 (May 18, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> The red knees are illegal across all Australia.
> 
> I used to be scared of spiders (like a few months ago) but now I want one. I shudder when I see a huntsman and wolf spider in my room or something but when theyre in a tub or whatever I find them fascinating.


 
ahh ok

for some reason we are not even allowed to keep any T's in Perth.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 18, 2011)

CML88 said:


> ahh ok
> 
> for some reason we are not even allowed to keep any T's in Perth.



Hmm, why's that? Not even native species?
That sucks!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 18, 2011)

No they're not allowed to keep inverts at all for some reason


----------



## Asharee133 (May 18, 2011)

have you got any chilean rose haired?  and is the very first pic a MRK? i'm not very good with scientific names


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 18, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> have you got any chilean rose haired?  and is the very first pic a MRK? i'm not very good with scientific names



Yes, I had a rose hair, she was my first T', but she died of old age 
Common names confuse me quite a bit, I like scientific names much more. 
What should MRK stand for? 




snakeluvver said:


> No they're not allowed to keep inverts at all for some reason



That really sucks big time! :O


----------



## snakeluvver (May 18, 2011)

Atrax1207 said:


> What should MRK stand for?


 
Mexican red knee


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 18, 2011)

omg haha u guys are nuts! i would love to be able to see them like you do.... i saw the first pic it freaked me, so i could not look at the rest hehe 
i do not mean any offence at all i just cant beleive it! hehe


----------



## Sarah (May 18, 2011)

im not a big fan of spiders but your collection is amazing , do you keep them all in similar sized enclosures i guess with 65 they would be pretty compact setups.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 18, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> have you got any chilean rose haired?  and is the very first pic a MRK? i'm not very good with scientific names


 
No that's not mexican red knee (B. smithi), but it's similar, this one (B. auratum) is called mexican flame knee. 




HypnoticSlither said:


> omg haha u guys are nuts! i would love to be able to see them like you do.... i saw the first pic it freaked me, so i could not look at the rest hehe
> i do not mean any offence at all i just cant beleive it! hehe



No offense taken 




Sarah said:


> im not a big fan of spiders but your collection is amazing , do you keep them all in similar sized enclosures i guess with 65 they would be pretty compact setups.



Thank you very much, I love them all. They are my fuzzy 8-legged teddy bears! 
It depends on their size, spiderlings are in appropriately small enclosures (at least 4x leg span X 3x leg span) and bigger ones are in glass terrariums.  But evetually everyone will be in their own glass set-ups!


----------



## pythrulz (May 18, 2011)

Hairy ugly looking creepy things but looks like you have a good collection


----------



## craig.a.c (May 18, 2011)

I've never like spiders but they are some amazing looking Ts.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 18, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Hairy ugly looking creepy things but



 They are purdy! 
Thank you at least for "looks like you have a good collection"  
I have many more tarantulas, these are just few of them! 




craig.a.c said:


> I've never like spiders but they are some amazing looking Ts.


 
There are many colors and sizes of tarantulas, some are just amazing with their color and looks! There are cca. 900 known different species of tarantulas and many more that are still unknown. Every year they discover new species. 
Thanks for checking it out at least, it's much appreciated! :notworthy:


----------



## Jazzz (May 18, 2011)

i still like them =]

a lot of people would say that about snakes as well...

i really wish i could handle mine now =/ shes pretty happy just chilling in her hide though


----------



## richoman_3 (May 18, 2011)

lolol i keep coming back to these pics :lol:
got any aussie species in your collection?


----------



## Darlyn (May 18, 2011)

They're bloody beautiful mate. Awesome and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 19, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> lolol i keep coming back to these pics :lol:
> got any aussie species in your collection?



No, unfortunately I don't have any aussie species, they are hard to get here, if not almost impossible. :/




Darlyn said:


> They're bloody beautiful mate. Awesome and thanks for sharing.



Thank you for looking at them, and I'm glad you like them. They are really cool animals.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 19, 2011)

Meh, aussie ones are boring lol they all look the same.
Some of those pics I dont really like cos they look like huntsmans lol hunstmans still give me the creeps.
You should get a Cobalt Blue T theyre stunning. And get a goliath!


----------



## jeztechstar (May 19, 2011)

sooo lucky we cant get exotics here, I would run out of room! and money! lol
thanks for the great pics


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 19, 2011)

jeztechstar said:


> sooo lucky we cant get exotics here, I would run out of room! and money! lol
> thanks for the great pics


 
Haha, I started with one rosie, and than, T' BLAST, tarantulas everywhere! Hahahaha
I'm glad you like my pics! 




snakeluvver said:


> Meh, aussie ones are boring lol they all look the same.
> Some of those pics I dont really like cos they look like huntsmans lol hunstmans still give me the creeps.
> You should get a Cobalt Blue T theyre stunning. And get a goliath!


 
Yes, most aussie T's are some shade of brown, Pokies are really colorful, I love P. formosa, P. subfusca (best looking pokie IMO), and P. metalica is nice but overrated.
I haven't really considered owning H. lividum (cobalt blue T') as they are hidden in their burrow most of the time, so seeing them is a rare occasion.  But I will be buying T. blondi or maybe T. apophysis!


----------



## Torah (May 19, 2011)

wow they are crazy , so cute one the bike !


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 19, 2011)

Torah said:


> wow they are crazy , so cute one the bike !


 
Thank you Torah! I love that tarantula so much, she's very calm (one on the Harley), IMO the best beginner T' of them all.


----------

